# royalty free music



## CuShMaN (Sep 8, 2005)

Perhaps this post is seems completely irrelevant to photography, however, I noticed that several people were linking to my blog from this site, so I figured I'd post a small formal link.

For those of you that build photomontages, slideshows, pro-shows, etc. to sell to your prospective clients, perhaps you may be looking for background music to use in your projects that is royalty-free and legal to use commercially..

Feel free to check out my blog at http://ghostnotes.blogspot.com/

I'm a pianist who provides royalty free music for personal or commercial useage at no cost.. just email me.

Over in my blogroll on my blog, you can find several links to other free-royalty-free musicians that I've come across over time.

Happy producing!

-Bill


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 8, 2005)

fixed!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 8, 2005)

Ah! They just don't write songs like that any more.


----------



## CuShMaN (Sep 15, 2005)

Just updated my blog with some new material.  Might be good for a patriotic photoset.
Check it out at http://ghostnotes.blogspot.com/

-Bill


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 15, 2005)

This whole thing is spam, and you have been warned once. Im moving this to websites. Lucky i didnt delete it and ban.

ADMIN


----------



## CuShMaN (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey,

I just posted another composition on my blog, might be good for podcasting intro music if you are doing something on photography, or perhaps credits music..

check it out,

-Bill

http://ghostnotes.blogspot.com/


----------



## CuShMaN (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I just posted a new piece called "Angels", which is my own piano version of "Angels from the realms of Glory."

Instead of searching the internet or elsewhere for my traditional related photgraph that captures the meaning of the piece, I have decided to put in a request from YOU to submit possible photo or art entries that you feel would best suit the music.  

Then I will post that picture on my blog with a big FAT hyperlink right back to your own website... essentially free advertising.

So, please, feel free to visit, read, listen and submit.
My blog is located at http://ghostnotes.blogspot.com/

I have an email link on the post.

Happy Holidays!! 

-Bill


----------

